# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  ASP error '800a000d', Type mismatch, quote.asp with classid ASPDB

## deanf

Hello,  

We have installed GOLD-061808.DLL onto a w2k3 sp2 server and we get the following error on all pages.  We have confirmed the problem with quote.asp, but pureasp and datatype.asp work fine.  From what I can tell we have installed everything properly.

---------------------------------------
ASP error '800a000d' 

Type mismatch 

/test/datafile/quote.asp, line 11 
---------------------------------------

<!-- #include File=..\ASPdb.Inc -->
<% Response.Buffer=True %>
<%
Set X= Server.CreateObject("ASP.DB")
X.dbUnit = "999"
X.dbMode = "Grid"
X.dbDBType = "Text"
X.dbDSN = "driver={Microsoft Text Driver (*.txt; *.csv)}; DriverId=27; MaxScanRows=5;defaultDir=" & server.mappath("../datafile")
X.dbSQL = "SELECT Symbol,Price,Change,Volume,High52Wk,PE FROM quotes.csv"
X.dbUserLocalText = zHead & ",<Center><h3>Sample Stock DB</h3></Center>;"
X.ASPdb
%>
---------------------------------------

Any advice?

Thanks,

Dean

----------


## Frank

Dean,

I checked your DLL and has no problem at all. Is this the first time you install WS2003? If so, please search this forum for 'WS2003' and there will be a few install pointers that get our classic ASP WS2003 user going.


Frank

----------


## deanf

Hello Frank,  I have followed all the tips and installed the DLL you provided, but no luck.  This is really strange.  Dean

----------


## Frank

It is the mis-matched ID and DLL. Send in your ID file.

Frank

----------


## nawalparwal

Deafn, I have the same problem. Frank is trying to help but still there is no solution. Did you get this problem solved?


Edit by admin: no contact info permitted on the forum, thank you

Regards
Nawal Parwal

----------


## Frank

This problem is because classic ASPdb cannot find the ID file. 100% time, the id name is not right (must be _ASPDBxxxx.id where is the year). Default ID file directory must also be in system32 dir. The exact filename is often overlooked and that is why we have a new property dbIDfiledir = "physical dir of id file" to make it easier. Do that and you'll have no problem.

Frank

----------

